# Marble Sights



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

Have three Peep Sights by Marble. Anyone have any information (age, value ???).

1. In the box, Marbles Flexible Rear Sight No. S1

2. Marbles Rear Sight (no box) No. W1

3. In the box, Marbles Special Rear Sight No. R7

Thanks........Mike


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't say much about age, but some Googling came up with this for the model numbers you listed:

S1 -- Savage 1899 (99)

W1 -- Winchester 94 and some other Winchesters (but not all)

R7 -- Marlin 1 1/8" , 39, 92, 97, etc. (Marble's Simplex sight?)


----------



## swift440 (Oct 9, 2012)

do you still have the marbles #7


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

5-year-old thread. Send him a PM or email, please.


----------

